# Ralphamale W's



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 28, 2022)

Ralph scored a major victory last week, as Dan confirmed he is not 5'1" like the faggots here on ReeRee Farms think. He is actually (with his 2 inch high heeled sneakers) 5'5", putting him in the gaudy 10th percentile of all men in the US. Quick math shows that there are only 14,616,000 men in the US taller (and thus more manly) than him. Get rekt, KF.


----------



## Slimy Time (May 28, 2022)

Great, now someone needs to measure his dick and confirm it's actually 3 inches instead of the 2 we saw.


----------



## ñññ (May 28, 2022)

Gunty already has two more children than Null. His genes will live on while the only legacy that the owner of this site will have is in constant risk of disappearing.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (May 28, 2022)

ñññ said:


> Gunty already has two more children than Null. His genes will live on while the only legacy that the owner of this site will have is in constant risk of disappearing.


Using that definition of “W”, that means Ronnie Ralph was a “winner” too?


----------



## break these cuffs (May 28, 2022)

A jannie should just redirect this thread to the Vickers' thread.


----------



## ñññ (May 28, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Using that definition of “W”, that means Ronnie Ralph was a “winner” too?


Yes. He is as much a winner as his son is.


----------



## peepooman (May 28, 2022)

I was going to be funny, but KF doesn't allow empty replies.


----------



## Punished Brent (May 28, 2022)

Ralph has defeated vickers in court over and over and is forcing Vickers to raise his son while ralph contributes nothing. Instead he drinks expensive alcohol, does cool drugs, drives a big ass truck, gambles like a high-roller, hires the finest escorts in las vegas, eats the finest steaks, and sleeps on a king sized mattress.
Vickers just seethes online and sends money to faith. Permanently Gunted


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (May 28, 2022)

> He is actually (with his 2 inch high heeled sneakers) 5'5", putting him in the gaudy 10th percentile of all men in the US. Quick math shows that there are only 14,616,000 men in the US taller (and thus more manly) than him.



I think that you need to add another zero to that number.

The Chris Chan arrest was a big W for Ralph. The audience didn't stick around, and he damaged his reputation by DMCA'ing people, but he managed to make some money, which I'm sure the Vegas casinos appreciated.

Being nigger rich and having threesomes with pornstar escorts is definitely a W for a coomer like Ralph.

Having Pantsu acknowledge that she's a cuckquean is also a W for Ralph. He gets to pretend that he's #trad at home, but is still free to slay pussy if he wants to. Depending on the circumstances, he gets to dunk on men who are too faithful to their wives or he can shame them for not having a supportive enough wives. Of course this is also what his incel audience wishes they could have, and they are dumb enough to think that Ralph's life is real.

Xander was initially a W for Ralph. Having a genetic legacy, but not being forced to provide any support is the ideal situation for white trash like Ralph. Just look at how quickly he fucked off to Portugal after finally being around a child.


----------



## Burd Turglar (May 28, 2022)

The horrific sunburn Ralph has gotten waddling around Portugal might turn into a brief tan so he's got that going for him.


----------



## Buel19 (May 28, 2022)

He's got loyal viewers who keep sending him money despite being a retarded fat piece of shit. I guess that's more than most of us can say for ourselves.


----------



## Apis Mellifica (May 28, 2022)

He managed to pick an opponent more inept and retarded than he is in the Vickers clan and continues to stack low effort W's against their combined strength


----------



## RussianParasite (May 28, 2022)

He successfully saved on gas money by not taking his sick mom to her cancer treatment.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (May 28, 2022)

Genuinely making a thread about Ralph's W's would be the shortest one on KF...

And it'd still be twice the size of his dick


----------



## Thirteenfifty (May 28, 2022)

If it's true ralph has a humiliation fetish then he's been taking lots of Ws lately, his fat 2 incher was probably rock hard for days after the last Portugal beatdown


----------



## A Logging Company (May 28, 2022)

He sold his Stonetoss NFT at the right before all Stonetoss NFTs were pulled from the main NFT marketplace, probably netting  a good profit.


----------



## The Deep State (May 28, 2022)

He has slept with more women than everyone on Kiwifarms combined.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (May 28, 2022)

I can't think of a single L the Ralphamale has ever taken!

Go to prison for swinging at a female cop? We got the KILLSTREAM BABY! 
Burned bridges? LOL this is just the vince McMann arc and Ralph is reaching ChrisChan levels of fame.
Adrian Blair WON? LOL, ho's mad. She can't contact HIM anymore and he put a baby in hotter younger pussy behind her back and troll Nora cause she had a crush on Adrian Blair. 
Alice Drama? LOL! Did you cum in Alice's mouth?! Didn't think so. The Ralphamale did baby and no one can stop him!

Even the most recent portalgaul beating he didn't get his purse stolen and totally wasn't mad and upset or even hurt when they beat him up so thats basically a win and he would do it all again


----------



## BibiLivesMatter (May 28, 2022)

Well...he's not dead yet. Depending on your perspective that can be a W?


----------



## IamnottheNSA (May 28, 2022)

>Ralphamale W's


----------



## NynchLiggers (May 28, 2022)

Maybe the court results with the Vickers? although that's not a merit for him but a testament of their retardations, and he could still be mandated to pay child support.


----------



## HackerX (May 28, 2022)

NynchLiggers said:


> Maybe the court results with the Vickers? although that's not a merit for him but a testament of their retardations, and he could still be mandated to pay child support.



I'd imagine the Vickers restraining order and the custody/child support case are going to be treated as completely separate issues.

This still means he got a W on ol' Matthew (Ralph 2) Vickers though.


----------



## Thumb Butler (May 28, 2022)

None.
None.
None.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (May 28, 2022)

Buel19 said:


> He's got loyal viewers who keep sending him money despite being a retarded fat piece of shit. I guess that's more than most of us can say for ourselves.


Im not a short fat disgusting alcoholic druggie with 2 different baby mommas and my eyes work just fine.

I’ll take that over whatever Ralph has going on.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (May 28, 2022)

Taking on a gang by himself.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (May 28, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Taking on a gang by himself.


No one can fault his bravery... Only his results.


----------



## The Big Dream (May 28, 2022)

He graciously prevented the other sperm cells in Sandra's cunt from attaining life. This was the last morally righteous thing he ever achieved.


----------



## HackerX (May 28, 2022)

The Big Dream said:


> He graciously prevented the other sperm cells in Sandra's cunt from attaining life. This was the last morally righteous thing he ever achieved.


I'd put this more of a Ronnie W.


----------



## Braphamut (May 29, 2022)

Ralph pioneered the designer colostomy bag industry.  So he is a trailblazer, despite his rote and insipid articulations.


----------



## WutangLee (May 29, 2022)

Ralph's gunt is a natural defense. Cog and Dan were having mental breakdowns from the visual psychic backlash of horrors beyond their comprehension

Ralph has beaten up more trannies than Josh.


----------



## DHugo (May 29, 2022)

ñññ said:


> Gunty already has two more children than Null. His genes will live on while the only legacy that the owner of this site will have is in constant risk of disappearing.


Null named himself after the amount of children he can have!

*#Ralphamalewin*


----------



## KKKaan (May 29, 2022)

WutangLee said:


> Ralph has beaten up more trannies than Josh.


No way. Average tranny would kill ethan with his bare hands.


----------



## thismanlies (May 29, 2022)

His life following the Mundane Matt Killstream was a gigantic W for him. That came to a screeching halt the moment Null made his infamous corn joke and he's never recovered.


----------



## WutangLee (May 29, 2022)

Kaan141 said:


> No way. Average tranny would kill ethan with his bare hands.


I would say that's normally the case if the precedent wasn't already set. Remember Ralph traveled to DIgibros home, even with the heroic efforts of his pet wigger Riley, they weren't a match for the Ralphamale. Ralph forced him to kneel in defeat and shame as he took Pantsu as his concubine to breed the next generation of guntlings.


----------



## TitchBitties (May 29, 2022)

He proved St. Jude's wouldn't take money from Holocaust deniers


----------



## Punished 🌍 (May 29, 2022)

Ralph always gets W's when the Vickers family try to "own" Ralph but always end up embarrassing themselves.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (May 30, 2022)

⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 30, 2022)

Ralph hasn't had a stroke yet, which leaves me genuinely impressed.  It'll be funny when it happens though.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Dirty Larry (May 30, 2022)

as unhealthy as he is and with as many physical altercations he’s gotten himself into it’s a win for him that he’s not eating out of a tube


Spoiler



_yet_


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 30, 2022)

Ralph has totally done exactly what he said he would and started writing “much more often” while simultaneously “ignoring his haters.”









						The Great Recharge
					

Wow, it feels good to be back on these pages. It’s been…




					theralphretort.com


----------



## Ulkesh (May 30, 2022)

The Ralphamale survived a heart attack AND a violent car crash in the span of 24 hours, can any of you a-hogs say the same?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 30, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Ralph has totally done exactly what he said he would and started writing “much more often” while simultaneously “ignoring his haters.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao getting beatup in lisbon is his muse for writing tumblr posts. I'm not reading all that gay shit, I skimmed it, it's a bunch of cope and lies as usual. I've come to realization that ralph is clinically retarded.


----------



## Noproblemo (May 30, 2022)

Ralph Ayylawg Tuxlovesyou admits to having sex with his sister. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tuxlo...ing-his-sister-in-leaked-discord-call.120264/

And don't forget the Flamenco shota hentaidebacle.


----------



## FinnSven (May 30, 2022)

The fact that a thoroughly humiliating moment, that would be a humiliation for anyone, was recorded in detail by one of the perpetrators and by himself, is now a gif, will haunt him forever. 

Failing so hard and publicly has to be a kind of a win? 

Not only will he not be forgotten, but I am sure the gif will make it into internet circles who have no idea who he is.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (May 31, 2022)

there was that one time when his father texed him, that was a huge win

https://archive.ph/EcPeB


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Jun 1, 2022)

Ralph also boasts *four *tits! Tits on top of tits! Ho’s mad that they can’t claim the same.


----------

